

Ruby on Rails v. Django - VictorHo
http://trends.google.com/trends?q=ruby+on+rails,+django&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
Discuss.
======
tswicegood
This is interesting enough data, but it doesn't really prove anything. As you
can see, the turn "django" was at the 1.0 mark before it even really started,
so you have to take that into account when looking at the numbers.

Even with that correction, it does seem to put Django in a slight lead, but it
also shows that it has had a much steadier growth (assuming jazz references
would have stayed steady and all new growth is related to the framework).

~~~
VictorHo
That's a good point. Here is the California only version, which is a bit
cleaner:

[http://trends.google.com/trends?q=ruby+on+rails,+django&...](http://trends.google.com/trends?q=ruby+on+rails,+django&date=all&geo=usa.ca&ctab=0&sort=0&sa=N)

------
gexla
Anyone else notice that all the news links which appeared on that page were
for Django terms which had nothing to do with the framework. Ruby on Rails is
a solid search term, Django is a bit vague it seems.

